# bad egr valve



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

So now I've hit a bad spot on my little cruze. Recently I was side swiped a couple weeks ago. Not much damage mostly paint scrapes but I take my car to the body shop aka the dealership. Car was running fine when I left it and I get a call a week later you car want stay running more than a couple seconds. They diagnosed it to be a bad egr valve. 750 to fix. My problem is the car was running fine when I left it and it has over 50000 miles on it do out of warranty. Is this car going to be a emmision problem. Car was trouble free to this point . egr has only hiway miles and should of never failed this early. I drive a semi and get a good 200000 miles before the valve goes bad.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Is the EGR not part of the emissions system?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes its part of the emissions system but out of warranty.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

so you have 130k on the car? or just 50k? the emissions warranty is 80k I believe


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I was told it not under warranty.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

if it was due to the accident, might it be covered under the insurance claim? did you drive straight to the dealer after the accident or were you driving it around for a bit before taking it in?
bummer that its not covered under warranty.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

neirfin said:


> the emissions warranty is 80k I believe


doesnt cover entire emissions system


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it spells out the exclusions in the warranty guide. That was how I found my wheel bearings are not covered by the "powertrain warranty". But $750 for an EGR? that sounds way too high.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> So now I've hit a bad spot on my little cruze. Recently I was side swiped a couple weeks ago. Not much damage mostly paint scrapes but I take my car to the body shop aka the dealership. Car was running fine when I left it and I get a call a week later you car want stay running more than a couple seconds. They diagnosed it to be a bad egr valve. 750 to fix. My problem is the car was running fine when I left it and it has over 50000 miles on it do out of warranty. Is this car going to be a emmision problem. Car was trouble free to this point . egr has only hiway miles and should of never failed this early. I drive a semi and get a good 200000 miles before the valve goes bad.


egr is only open while driving an throttle open, it could be stuck open. will run like crap an stall at idle, try tapping it too unstick or remove an clean.
good luck


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I think 750 is high also but I'm on a vacation trying to deal with this 1000 miles away. Sure put a damper on it. Oilburner I agree with you when I talk to them I'm going to ask what all can be done they seem way to Eger to just throw parts on it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> I think 750 is high also but I'm on a vacation trying to deal with this 1000 miles away. Sure put a damper on it. Oilburner I agree with you when I talk to them I'm going to ask what all can be done they seem way to Eger to just throw parts on it.


if they can`t get it to seal then tell them to block the flow so you can get home, done it a million times a piece of gasket or thin shim stock even a piece of pop can under egr to restrict flow. nox will be high but drivable.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Whom is giving you this diagnosis?

A Chevrolet dealer or a independent bodyshop mechanic?

Rob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Robby said:


> Whom is giving you this diagnosis?
> 
> A Chevrolet dealer or a independent bodyshop mechanic?
> 
> Rob


his post says dealership


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Was at body shop they towed it to service side


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> his post says dealership


Ah yes.....re-read it twice before it stuck....(aka dealer)

Good eye on your part or the inverse on mine.

OP....

Sucks but, the EGR could have failed while under the dealers care.....makes them the unlucky ones.

The forum doesn't have enouph diesel drivers, let alone those with higher mileage, to give much information regarding this failure.....I think yours is the first reported.

Hopefully you will have better info when you get back in town.

Rob


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

It did fail under there bodyshops care but they will not fix it unless I pay for it.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutly should be covered under the Emissions warranty!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In reading the covered parts list for emission controls, I see no additional coverage beyond the 3/36 for the EGR....gas or diesel (gas doesn't have one....just mentioned it)

Bummer.

Rob


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> It did fail under there bodyshops care but they will not fix it unless I pay for it.


Gator ..... short of tampering there is nothing the body shop did too cause your egr to fail. sorry to say but **** happens. bad timing.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes I know bad timing but I know they can be cleaned. But need to be off the engine to clean. Just hard to swallow this early 750.00 repair. I hope its not things to come later with emmisions . been a great car so not ready to down play it just hope it isn't a yearly replace. Its a 90 % hiway milage very little city for it to fail early.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> Yes I know bad timing but I know they can be cleaned. But need to be off the engine to clean. Just hard to swallow this early 750.00 repair. I hope its not things to come later with emmisions . been a great car so not ready to down play it just hope it isn't a yearly replace. Its a 90 % hiway milage very little city for it to fail early.


that's when the egr works the most. highway. tell them to back off the bolts an slip in the blocker an see if it clears out an idles if it doesn't then its not your egr. if it clears up an ides fine then enjoy your drive home.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

oilburner said:


> that's when the egr works the most. highway. tell them to back off the bolts an slip in the blocker an see if it clears out an idles if it doesn't then its not your egr. if it clears up an ides fine then enjoy your drive home.


Dealerships don't fix things. They replace things. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> Dealerships don't fix things. They replace things.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


blocking egr flow will confirm if its at fault. if valve is open at wrong time the sensor return signal too the ecm will cause ecm to set a egr code. 

not a fix , just temporary patch to get car home.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator...... any update?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Talked to sevice manager this morning. Said they had a GM rep on line with mechanic. Sad they ran every test and some of the ones you mentioned oilburner and they still sad its the EGR . Sad Gm did not recommend cleaning. So I guess we get it replaced. Just hope the new one goes further than 60000 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Talked to sevice manager this morning. Said they had a GM rep on line with mechanic. Sad they ran every test and some of the ones you mentioned oilburner and they still sad its the EGR . Sad Gm did not recommend cleaning. So I guess we get it replaced. Just hope the new one goes further than 60000 miles.


Did you get any break on the price?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

There going to give me 10% off.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

this is lengthy but here goes this is the dealer write up to the fix. tried starting vehicle ,vehicle would not stay running, scanned vehicle for codes and found no codes. Monitored data when starting and found turbo vane position was going to 100 percent. unplugged turbo vane position sensor and started vehicle, vehicle would start and run but would stall out if turbo vane sensor was plugged back in. same results would occur if the map sensor was unplugged. reinstalled both sensors and contacted TAC, case number 71-1387917217 was advised to remove and inspect EGR valve. if valve was full of carbon or stuck open to replace EGR valve. Removed EGR valve and found it stuck open. this was causing the turbo vane to go to 100 percent and causing it to choke the engine. removed and replaced EGR valve and vehicle is now starting and running properly. test drove vehicle and found no further issues. 10179.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

So my question is why we cant clean them because its a dealer lets replace it. My other question is this car is 90% hiway how did the EGR get carboned up anyway. That's when its running the cleanest.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> this is lengthy but here goes this is the dealer write up to the fix. tried starting vehicle ,vehicle would not stay running, scanned vehicle for codes and found no codes. Monitored data when starting and found turbo vane position was going to 100 percent. unplugged turbo vane position sensor and started vehicle, vehicle would start and run but would stall out if turbo vane sensor was plugged back in. same results would occur if the map sensor was unplugged. reinstalled both sensors and contacted TAC, case number 71
> hate to say it Gator but that's what I said stuck open, they should of freed it up an reinstalled. they still would have got the labour. not enough miles to be worn out.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with you oilburner. I asked them twice to clean it and was told that GM wont let them clean it. I call BS on this but I was out of town. Left the car running perfect and get a phone call on all of this. Next time Ill have it towed to a diesel only mechanic. 671.00 dollars to fix with a 10 % discount . they said they would discount it because it happened in there care.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

beat all didn't even give me the old egr valve


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

drive fine before the accident does not after the accident. 

Insurance is suppose to restore your care to its pre loss condition. 

if a hunk of carbon got knocked off during the accident and is now keeping the valve from working properly it should be covered by the insurance.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry to say I drove the car for two weeks after the accident then took it to body shop because I was going on vacation.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

bummer


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> So my question is why we cant clean them because its a dealer lets replace it. My other question is this car is 90% hiway how did the EGR get carboned up anyway. That's when its running the cleanest.


This is the question. 

Do you use any fuel additives?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator I hope your ctd serves you well in the future to make up for it.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Me to oilburner. still happy with the car just a little setback. Tomko no I've never used additives.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Tomko no I've never used additives.


Thanks Gator. 

What about Oil? What have you been using?

I'm trying to get some ideas around the carbon on your EGR. 

Your one of our highest miler CTDs. I believe that Boraz and Diesel have more mileage than you - but have not suffered an EGR failure. 

I'm tempted to say that you had a faulty EGR - but I don't think that explains the carbon.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mobil ESP 5w30


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thx.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Thanks Gator.
> 
> What about Oil? What have you been using?
> 
> ...


diesel
gator

some others

then me.....miles wise


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What agitates me somewhat, reading this, is my BS meter keeps getting a signal.

First, the OP is being told by the dealer that GM won't let them clean the valve.
Since it has been determined that the part and labor are out of warranty, GM has no input that must be followed by the dealer.
If the dealer wanted to clean it, they could have.....since GM wasn't paying anything they could have thrown it out in a field if they wanted to.

Since the OP had to pay for the part, a non-serviceable part with no core value, it is the OP's property and should have been returned.....or at least the OP should have been given the option if the old part was to be returned.

Chevrolet TAC may have suggested valve replacement, may have said it is not serviceable, but was never in a position to say 'It cannot be cleaned'

I find that response rather annoying.......'Can't' is a term that really means 'Won't'

Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would be willing to bet that a simple cleaning would have worked just fine. The dealer doesn't make any money doing this however. 
I have had much success in the past fixing egr "failures" with a simple cleaning with brake clean. They tend to get built up with carbon and jamb up over time giving a code. The worst thing is all that egr exhaust crud gets coated into the intake too. Never been a fan of this system.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am at 87K miles now and have never had an EGR issue. Can someone post a pic of this valve and where it is on the engine?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

_Hey Robby,_

_We completely understand your frustration with this situation. We’d like to look further into your concern and contact your dealership on your behalf to discuss this matter further. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if further assistance is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!_

_Kristen A._
_Chevrolet Customer Care_


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I think the egr valve should fall under the 5 year 100000 mile power train warranty since the diesel is new to cruze family.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> _Hey Robby,_
> 
> _We completely understand your frustration with this situation. We’d like to look further into your concern and contact your dealership on your behalf to discuss this matter further. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if further assistance is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your concern Kristen but the OP, Gator, is who is having the issue.

My Cruze is just fine, thanks.

Rob


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

A bad EGR valve is 100% covered under the 8 year/80000 mile federal warranty ....You have to show proof that you failed a smog test for that reason and its covered....


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Emmision is covered for 24000 miles or 3 years bumper to bumper warranty. Well past that and Ohio doesn't have smog test anymore.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Gator said:


> Emmision is covered for 24000 miles or 3 years bumper to bumper warranty. Well past that and Ohio doesn't have smog test anymore.











Might be worth your time to look your warranty up on the my.chevrolet.com warranty tracker (see screenshot of mine above, indicating 80,000 miles) or to pursue this further to make sure the dealer isn't mistaken about this (or pulling one over on you). Only reason I can think of it wouldn't be covered is if the "Emissions Select Component" warranty is defined in a way that EGR does not meet the definition of a "select component" - whatever that means.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

did check on this after you intrigued me. Thats a limited warranty. Very few parts that go to the 80000 mile warranty. EGR valve was not on the list but thanks.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Basically catalytic converters and ecms. California has a little different rules but not worth the drive.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

When my EGT sensor went out at 61K miles, they put that on powertrain warranty. That must be a "select component"


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Chevrolet customer service please help with this one so does it fall under any warranty or not 52000 miles when replaced.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> When my EGT sensor went out at 61K miles, they put that on powertrain warranty. That must be a "select component"


Sorry, I meant to say emissions.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Bumb this message to the top


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting read. All the pollution sensors are getting expensive and consume our time.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

REPLACE PART 12647009 EVERY TIME KIT 55593617 IS REPLACED, 12647009 is no longer made.......


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

TheRealHip said:


> REPLACE PART 12647009 EVERY TIME KIT 55593617 IS REPLACED, 12647009 is no longer made.......


Kit 55593617 is the EGR valve, sooo... what is part # 12647009? Is that a gasket otherwise why does it need to be replaced everytime?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Kit 55593617 is the EGR valve, sooo... what is part # 12647009? Is that a gasket otherwise why does it need to be replaced everytime?


The part description is "plate" but these descriptions can be misleading.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

diesel said:


> The part description is "plate" but these descriptions can be misleading.


I ordered one from Chevy should hopefully be here this week. I will post a photo as soon as it arrives.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

The plate finally arrived and it is a metal piece with a rubber coating on top of it. Feels like the rubber part would get compressed over time.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

call me kelly said:


> The plate finally arrived and it is a metal piece with a rubber coating on top of it. Feels like the rubber part would get compressed over time.
> View attachment 227410


That seems a little strange, a solid plate like that? I thought GM generally uses stamped tin for the EGR gaskets and exhaust manifold gasket. Is there coolant in that side passage? The work shop manual states to drain the cooling system when removing the EGR valve?? It also looks like there are fours screws holding the plate to the head, can the EGR be removed by itself without removing the plate??


----------



## charleygee (Feb 4, 2015)

*bad egr valve and location*

Can anyone tell me location of the EGR valve?
I want to clean it myself by removing and getting Moly egr spray cleaner. I read the GM doesn't clean them they only replace them

Has anyone removed theirs to clean? 

Thanks.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

charleygee said:


> Can anyone tell me location of the EGR valve?
> I want to clean it myself by removing and getting Moly egr spray cleaner. I read the GM doesn't clean them they only replace them
> 
> Has anyone removed theirs to clean?
> ...


It’s located driver side on the firewall side on the block. Mine stuck open about a year ago and wouldn’t start. I also replaced the MAF sensor a couple months ago it was full of soot as well. EGR has an electrical connection to it, unplug and has I think three bolts in it.


----------

